# Setting up a business in Mexico



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Mexico is a country which is growing in popularity amongst the expat community and one which appears to offer significant opportunities for those willing to take a chance. However, it would appear from this particular thread that setting up a business and finding employment in Mexico can be very difficult, frustrating and ultimately disappointing. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Setting up a business in Mexico...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

No disrespect intended, but this story appears to have been written by an English tourist on a brief visit to Mexico as a way to pay for their holiday.

The best advice for anyone wishing to move to another country and conduct business on a small scale there, is to first go and live there for 6 months before investing a penny. A large company would engage the services of a team of local experts to tell them what and how to do everything.

The next best advice is to be very fluent in the local language if you want to be successful. Other than being over-reliant on someone else to interpret for you, how can you expect to do the day to day things that must be done in order to make a go of it?

In larger areas of Mexico, "****** prices" are in effect. Locals in a less-prosperous country see only $$ signs when talking to any foreigner. The answer is to use a trusted local to do your negotiating for anything involving large sums of money, such as renting or buying property, in order to get a fair price.

This story seems to over-emphasize the importance of having a rock solid street address, but at the same time discusses opening a local school supplies/grocery store. This is emphasized near the end by the mention of the "alarming issue" of lack of addresses. Larger companies all have street addresses and street signs in Mexico. The example being used in the original post or the story is not the same situation.

Anyone who knows Mexico knows that you can find one of these types of shops every 2 blocks in any large or small town in Mexico. Your potential customers don't need an address - they already know where you are. Suppliers won't be delivering goods to your store, you will need to go to the supplier - typically middlemen or warehouses that cater to small shops. 98% of your potential market lives and breathes within 500 meters of your location.

The landlords reluctance or denial of adding a street number to a small shop front is because he doesn't want to pay taxes on the rent he wants to receive. Adding a number out front means they can potentially find him. 40% of commerce in Mexico is informal, which means they just do their thing without bothering to involve the government. It's part of many countries cultures.

A "reciprocal agreement" for employment does not exist between Mexico and the US. That applies to the movement of goods across the border and Customs duties, not employment or visas. It is no different for a US citizen to get a visa than from any other country. Mexican Immigration has very clear guidelines on the requirements for visas, such as a minimum income required to support your visa. The amount of supporting documents required can vary, which can be frustrating to anyone accustomed to everything being in black and white.

There are many skilled people and great businessmen in Mexico. They have the same level of expertise found in any other country (even the UK!) and use this to great advantage here in Mexico. There are many opportunities to be found, but first one must have the right toolbox to achieve success.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Excellent post, Carlos. I also noted the inaccuracies in that article and wondered at how they originated. It appears that the author has never visited; at least not for very long.
Oh well, we hope these news articles from 'The Editor' will be more accurate in the future. The references to the flu scare are now a year out of date.


----------

